# Crappie guide



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Looking to take my wife and 2 boys crappie fishing. The boys are ages 14 and 10. Willing to drive to MOST any lake within reasonable driving distance. 
Does anyone know of a reputable crappie guide for any lake other than Conroe?

Thanks
Bull


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I hear the bite on telodeo is going on right now ,,, 
you might want to check there...
crappie are in Conroe though ,,, good luck


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

If you want to have fun find the two ladies who guide on Sam Rayburn. The lead guide is a lady by the name Pat, they use a pontoon boat. I lost their number again, sorry!!


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Simon 936-355-2889
Lake Livingston North End 
Lakelivingstoncatch.com


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

I have fished with Roger Bacon on Rayburn. He is one of the best crappie guides I have ever fished with. He stays pretty booked up. Here is his link.
http://www.rogerbaconoutdoors.com/


----------



## Mako-Wish (Jul 10, 2011)

Simon on Lake Livingston has been hammering the crappie and white bass lately. He updates his facebook with pics a few times a week.
https://www.facebook.com/GetTheNetGuideService
http://www.lakelivingstoncatch.com/


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

I will second Roger Bacon. He is as good as they come.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Thanks all. I'll let you guys know if I get to book something for this week.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Never booked anything. Couldn't get anyone to call back


----------



## keithlake (Dec 8, 2009)

Sugar Land YAK said:


> If you want to have fun find the two ladies who guide on Sam Rayburn. The lead guide is a lady by the name Pat, they use a pontoon boat. I lost their number again, sorry!!


The 2 ladies on Rayburn are Regina & Pat , although Pat is too busy on the golf course . Now Regina has another lady , Deb helping her.409-489-6304. It could be late April before the crappie get good on the brush piles. These ladies have Lots of brush planted in different areas of the lake. Give them a call. We fished with them last fall , 3 hours -89 crappie , it was fun.


----------



## Sugar Land YAK (Jun 19, 2004)

keithlake said:


> The 2 ladies on Rayburn are Regina & Pat , although Pat is too busy on the golf course . Now Regina has another lady , Deb helping her.409-489-6304. It could be late April before the crappie get good on the brush piles. These ladies have Lots of brush planted in different areas of the lake. Give them a call. We fished with them last fall , 3 hours -89 crappie , it was fun.


Thanks for straightening me out & for the number!!!

Bearcat U!!!!


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

I am not fishing for crappie at this time due to muddy water as well as I've been guiding got Largemouth Bass. I know a lot of crappie fishermen here on Lake Livingston and they're telling me that they are not doing very good at all.....catching little ones but not many over 10 inches.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

It's been a weird year. The crappie when we found them were big. Now when it's close to catching time we can't find them. Matter of fact the last time we went out to try some newer holes, we ended up switching to white bass. I haven't seen Simon at all. Where is he these days?


----------

